# Crufts pastoral group winner



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

It's a German Shepherd. 

VENEZE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOGS - Ch Elmo vom Hühnegrab Vice Sieger (UK)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice looking dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good looking dog!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Lovely dog!!!


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

I was there  Such an absolutely gorgeous dog in the flesh!! He made me shiver. I was so excited when he got best of group


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That must have been great to see! Both beautiful dogs


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW - Handsome!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

It's nice to see quality dogs in the show ring, that don't walk on their hocks.


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

There were still some dogs with horrible weak hocks, knocking together as they walked, but as you can see a "fit for function" and gorgeous dog won 

Wish he'd won best in show though! I don't mind though, the Flat Coat Retriever was my second choice, he's Scottish lol!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I absolutely fell in love with him. Do you know much about Veneze German Shepherds?  Such as health testing, working their dogs, and how reputable they are. Keep in mind that I'm just curious for future reference, not shopping for a puppy right now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I didn't realize it was old, nice looking dog though.


----------

